# ?Can't Reach MONARCH...Can You?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been trying to reach Monarch Models for the past 3-4 days...just keep getting 'Server not found'...Anyone else having this problem or know something I don't?? ...Maybe I'll try E mailing Scott later...I'm on a remote computer right now
Mcdee

http://monarchmodels.net/


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It looks like the server went down. The domain (monarchmodels.net) is pointing to a server with no files on it, now.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, I noticed that Friday or Saturday. Hopefully they will get everything back up soon.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

They have been a bit quiet recently. Hope everything's ok with them and we're still waiting to see those Moon suit test shots.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They were purchased by LAPCO/A_Model/Whateverthehellitscalled.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John P said:


> They were purchased by LAPCO/A_Model/Whateverthehellitscalled.


Thats a good one (lol)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If you remember Mcdee, I had that problem a while ago. It was over a week before I could get back on to the site again. I just tried and I can't get on either. I hope it's just a minor problem on Scotts side!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris...I figured if I posted this here everyone would try to reach the website...and we few here come from all over the world...if no one could see the website ...it must be on Scotts' end...and I'm hoping it's because he is revamping the entire site to introduce his on line store and the availability of the Ghost-Glow Nossy-the Moon suit and who knows what else? Here's hoping:thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS I E-mailed Scott and will let you guys know if I hear anything...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mcdee. I can't see it being a major problem. 

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah Chris...I figured if I posted this here everyone would try to reach the website...and we few here come from all over the world...if no one could see the website ...it must be on Scotts' end...and I'm hoping it's because he is revamping the entire site to introduce his on line store and the availability of the Ghost-Glow Nossy-the Moon suit and who knows what else? Here's hoping:thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> PS I E-mailed Scott and will let you guys know if I hear anything...


I had the same thought (revamping the website). It is always fun to see new stuff!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I sincerely doubt they would take down the site, completely, to revamp it. There is no need. The Moebius site didn't go down when I rewrote the entire site and uploaded it. No one even knew. It's something more than that, for sure.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

No problems for Monarch, Scott is changing servers, everything should be fixed up in the next day or two.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PHEW ! Thanks Pugnows...I wasn't worried in the least:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> They were purchased by LAPCO/A_Model/Whateverthehellitscalled.


Wouldn't that be special ! we could look forward to Glow in the Dark Fokkers ! and their biggest seller " The Invisible Product Line" 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

See new Monarch would be back online soon:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

pugknows said:


> No problems for Monarch, Scott is changing servers, everything should be fixed up in the next day or two.


I'm glad it's nothing serious. 

Is Monarch hosting their own site, or do they purchase hosting?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Sorry Kit-J, I'm not sure, but they are back up and running.
Rob
MMR
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:Glad to see them up and on line again:thumbsup:
http://monarchmodels.net/
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool! :thumbsup:
BTW has anyone else noticed on the contact page that the ham radio is actually a HAM radio? or am I just thick?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right on both counts...! Chris...
Well here's hoping a few new announcements are just around the corner.
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How did I know you'd be the one to respond Mcdee? Problem is, I can't argue with you...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I know we're all stoked about the Ghost coming...but is anyone else excited about the Moon Suit kit too? :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Not too excited about the moon suit, myself, but that ghost looks great.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

are you going to attempt a box-art paint scheme, KJ?...or something out of your fevered brain?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm feeling feverish. Honestly, I hadn't thought about it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone in the Monarch Models Clubhouse received their patch yet?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I haven't.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> Has anyone in the Monarch Models Clubhouse received their patch yet?


I have not received mine yet. On 3/15/08 Scott replied to an e-mail of mine saying the following...

"The patch lady said there would be a two week turn around time, and that
was over a week ago. So not much longer."

We should be seeing something real soon I would think. You know how deadlines go, if you think something is going to take a day it easily takes 2.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

..or if it's government work, 3 1/2 months...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> I know we're all stoked about the Ghost coming...but is anyone else excited about the Moon Suit kit too? :thumbsup:


Yeah I pretty stoked about the Moon Suit...I understand He's going to be standing on a lunar base...craters and stuff...a chance to paint with stark shadows...I'm nuts about the Ghost too...Scott also said there are going to be a few surprises and he's got more in store that he is going to divulge at Wonderfest...When is Wonderfest anyway...and where?
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonderfest is in Louisville Ky. in early June this year.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Wonderfest is in July,19-20th.At Executive West in Louisville,Ky.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

HARRY said:


> Wonderfest is in July,19-20th.At Executive West in Louisville,Ky.


 Haa, Dont mind me, Ahhs jest the village idjit... guess I shoulda looked it up before I posted, but hey I was only a month or so off LOL...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I pretty stoked about the Moon Suit...I understand He's going to be standing on a lunar base...craters and stuff...a chance to paint with stark shadows...I'm nuts about the Ghost too...Scott also said there are going to be a few surprises and he's got more in store that he is going to divulge at Wonderfest...When is Wonderfest anyway...and where?
> Mcdee



That sounds cool, I didn't realise they were doing a base with craters etc! When I first heard about the moon suit I wasn't overly excited but my interest has grown. I'm thinking of getting more than one and painting them in different colours.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, Sungod!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Sounds like a plan, Sungod!




Yes, I might have a bit of a plan there. I was thinking of painting one in white, one in yellow and maybe one in red with different numbers on the front as I think they'd look good in different colours, and also possibly doing something with a Glencoe kit........if you know what I mean!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Poor ol Mcdee would have been sittin in the lobby waitin for it to begin for a month.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...but on the upside I would have been first in line on opening day !!!
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> I know we're all stoked about the Ghost coming...but is anyone else excited about the Moon Suit kit too? :thumbsup:


Yup! I am! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oohh...thanks for the idea, Sungod!


----------

